# Just starting seperation



## peterD (Sep 29, 2013)

Any thoughts?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Any questions? Without knowing your situation, it's kinda hard to know what to say

C


----------



## peterD (Sep 29, 2013)

My wife and I are coming to blows about differences of opinions and comments on character.


----------



## Keepin-my-head-up (Jan 11, 2013)

Coming to blows literally?
If so than you gots to leave.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

